# Well adult



## ohn0disaster (Jul 16, 2010)

Not often, but on occasion, I come across a note with the only DX being "well adult". In the past, I've always just used the V code for a general med. exam, V70.0, with the E/M cpt to accompany.

Does anyone have a better/ more accurate ICD9 code for a "well adult/ healthy adult"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 16, 2010)

A V70.0 is appropriate for a well exam but should be paired with the preventive ov code not a regular ov code.


----------

